# Turning tools to get started by brand



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am a newbie to wood turning and in the process of making a shopping list for all the items needed to do some basic turning. Right now I am reviewing the various Chisels that I need to get started and the price level. I have been on youtube and watched hours of "getting started / basic" of the specific tool items. My question is what brand is a really good one for a novice to start with. My list is: 3/8 Bowl Gouge, 3/8 Spindle Gouge, ½ Spindle Gouge, 3/4 Skew Rolled Edge Round Nose, 3/4 Scraper, Parting Diamond Chisel.

Thank you and have a great day,

ThomasT


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 19, 2018)

My opinion would be what are you willing to spend ? 
My personal favorites are .. Thompson Tools and Glenn Lucas gouges .. 
you will need a sharpening setup .. I use the wolverine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2018)

A lot of people recommend Benjamin's Best tools to start with. They are a decent tool and you can learn to sharpen on those. Once you get sharpening down, then move into some higher priced ones. I second Wendell on the Wolverine setup. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 19, 2018)

Hope you have a long sheet of paper 

The question begs another...what do you plan on turning? It’s a good starting list. I would stay away from the cheap sets. Sorby is good and Carter makes some good tools.


----------



## pinky (Dec 19, 2018)

I agree with @Tony. You could even start with harbor freight and learn to sharpen and what tools you like to use before spending the big $$$. The lathe was the cheap part, now the fun starts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 19, 2018)

Benjamin's Best and Robert Sorby are good starting tools. With your metal working you can make a lot of tools and just buy the inserts. Watch you tube on making wood turning tools for ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> My opinion would be what are you willing to spend ?
> My personal favorites are .. Thompson Tools and Glenn Lucas gouges ..
> you will need a sharpening setup .. I use the wolverine...



Hey woodman,

Thompson is one on my list and another is Packard. Yep on the sharpening system, have the complete system on my list.

Thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> A lot of people recommend Benjamin's Best tools to start with. They are a decent tool and you can learn to sharpen on those. Once you get sharpening down, then move into some higher priced ones. I second Wendell on the Wolverine setup. Tony


Hello Tony,

Very good advise, I'm sure that I will make a number of mistakes and better done on a less expensive tool.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2018)

I started with a set of Savannah Turning Tools purchased off Amazon. $70 and free shipping if you're a prime member. No complaints what so ever. Decent quality tools, and not a bad buy for the money. They actually came quite sharp straight out of the box too; many don't.

Don't remember what the small set were that I bought, but I didn't spend a lot on them, because they don't see the abuse larger tools do. I would highly recommend owning a set, because they come in very handy for detail work. PSI Miniature Tools on Amazon for a reasonable price as well

While there will always be arguments about what tools you need, and buying tool sets vs. picking and choosing individual tools you think you need. I will forever suggest a decent set of HSS tools to start. Not expensive tools right off the bat. Yeah, I got one or two tools I seldom use, but as I evolve as a turner, I find uses for more and more of them. I started turning game calls, evolved into all the kit goodies because they make cool gifts, now working more and more into bowls, vases, whatever. It's easy to say, "I'm going to turn this" when you start, but as you grow as a turner, you'll feel compelled to challenge yourself more and more, and the extra tools in the sets help you do so.

Learn how to sharpen your tools first, figure out what tools you actually use first, then pick and choose specific high quality tools. And, keep the set over on the wall, for the occasional encounter when you need one of them.

Welcome to the Vortex Grasshopper...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Hope you have a long sheet of paper
> 
> The question begs another...what do you plan on turning? It’s a good starting list. I would stay away from the cheap sets. Sorby is good and Carter makes some good tools.



Hey again Lou,

Sorby is another one on my list and will check out Carter. To start out I thought about some small cups, candle stick, etc. before trying to turn some fancy "beams" for steam engines.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

pinky said:


> I agree with @Tony. You could even start with harbor freight and learn to sharpen and what tools you like to use before spending the big $$$. The lathe was the cheap part, now the fun starts.



Hello pinky,

Oh you are so right about the lathe being the cheap investment, but I am a quick learner

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2018)

I would suggest scouring Craigslist for some, can get some nice deals there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 19, 2018)

On another note .. join the club that invited you
You will get a world of knowledge from those guys ... some may have used tools for sale ... our club has mentors that help get people started and one or two mentors on sharpening...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I started with a set of Savannah Turning Tools purchased off Amazon. $70 and free shipping if you're a prime member. No complaints what so ever. Decent quality tools, and not a bad buy for the money. They actually came quite sharp straight out of the box too; many don't.
> 
> Don't remember what the small set were that I bought, but I didn't spend a lot on them, because they don't see the abuse larger tools do. I would highly recommend owning a set, because they come in very handy for detail work. PSI Miniature Tools on Amazon for a reasonable price as well
> 
> ...



Hello rocky1,

Thank you, all good advice and I do plan to try and learn the art of sharpening. I have learn that from my experience on the metal lathe.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 19, 2018)

Depending on what you intend to turn, I might suggest modifying your list of tools. I turn a lot of bowls, so I’d probably add a half inch bowl gouge before picking up a second spindle gouge. If you’re more spindle driven, your list is probably better.

I like Thompson tools more than any other I’ve tried because they seem to hold an edge longer for me. There are plenty of good tool makers, and perhaps another brand would fit your turning style better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 19, 2018)

There's a somewhat endless supply of tools and accessories for turning to meet most any need out there. Better to get a decent set of starter tools and see what you like best for tools. Years ago turners pretty made their own from metal stock on hand. Rule of thumb is buy the best you can afford. A few great tools ls better than a bunch of cheap ones. One source to investigate is Packard Tools. They have their own line which is made in The UK at lower $$ than the expensive tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Depending on what you intend to turn, I might suggest modifying your list of tools. I turn a lot of bowls, so I’d probably add a half inch bowl gouge before picking up a second spindle gouge. If you’re more spindle driven, your list is probably better.
> 
> I like Thompson tools more than any other I’ve tried because they seem to hold an edge longer for me. There are plenty of good tool makers, and perhaps another brand would fit your turning style better.



Hello David,

Good to hear about the Thompson tools and good suggestion on the addition of another Bowl Gouge which I will do.

Thank you and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 19, 2018)

Patrude said:


> There's a somewhat endless supply of tools and accessories for turning to meet most any need out there. Better to get a decent set of starter tools and see what you like best for tools. Years ago turners pretty made their own from metal stock on hand. Rule of thumb is buy the best you can afford. A few great tools ls better than a bunch of cheap ones. One source to investigate is Packard Tools. They have their own line which is made in The UK at lower $$ than the expensive tools



Hello Patrude,

I do have Packard tools on my list and they have the complete sharpening system in one package.

Sure appreciate all the help and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 19, 2018)

Forget buying cheap tools because you're a beginner. You should buy the best tools you can afford, they'll last a lifetime, and you'll be glad you did as your skills improve. I like the Robert Sorby tools myself. That's not to say I don't have other brands or cheap tools. The first set of tools I bought was a cheap set from Harbor Freight, I don't use them any more.

Jamesis

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 20, 2018)

I am following this thread. When I first started I bought a set from Penn State Industries (PSI). I still have them and use them. I also got a mini set of carbides from Easy Wood and a full size set from Yufutol (got them through Amazon). EWs are great for the small lathe. Yufutols are much better than I expected and WAY more affordable than full-size EW. 4 tools with one handle. I am slowly giving them there own handles.​Carbides are great for beginners because there is much less of a learning curve. You may not get the same finish as the traditional tools but you’ll build confidence and will still be turning. They keep a good edge for a long time. Not a razor, but it cuts very well. At the end of the day you will have a bit more sanding but no one knows that when your showing them a completed piece.
My wife started turning just about a month ago. She only uses carbide and is having a blast. Making gorgeous bowls, bottle stoppers and handles for utensils. She is extremely confident with them and isn’t concerned about learning the art of traditional tools. Not yet anyway.

My $.02.... cheap set of HSS and a set of carbides. You can spend $200-250 and not need anything else for a long time. The carbides will take of the load of roughing and initial shaping then your HSS will do the finish work. You’ll produce gorgeous work. Then you can spend your $$ on higher end tools that you use the most.

(Sorry so long!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 20, 2018)

Bigg081 said:


> I am following this thread. When I first started I bought a set from Penn State Industries (PSI). I still have them and use them. I also got a mini set of carbides from Easy Wood and a full size set from Yufutol (got them through Amazon). EWs are great for the small lathe. Yufutols are much better than I expected and WAY more affordable than full-size EW. 4 tools with one handle. I am slowly giving them there own handles.​Carbides are great for beginners because there is much less of a learning curve. You may not get the same finish as the traditional tools but you’ll build confidence and will still be turning. They keep a good edge for a long time. Not a razor, but it cuts very well. At the end of the day you will have a bit more sanding but no one knows that when your showing them a completed piece.
> My wife started turning just about a month ago. She only uses carbide and is having a blast. Making gorgeous bowls, bottle stoppers and handles for utensils. She is extremely confident with them and isn’t concerned about learning the art of traditional tools. Not yet anyway.
> 
> My $.02.... cheap set of HSS and a set of carbides. You can spend $200-250 and not need anything else for a long time. The carbides will take of the load of roughing and initial shaping then your HSS will do the finish work. You’ll produce gorgeous work. Then you can spend your $$ on higher end tools that you use the most.
> ...



Hello Bigo81,

No apologizes for the long reply, this is exactly what a newbie needs first hand advice. I have viewed all of the tool makers except for Yufutol and will look them up next. Being that my focus will be very limited in the beginning as to the items that I will be turning (mostly spindle to learn) before I actually start on any parts for an engine, and because I want to learn the art of sharpening, I am favoring the conventional style of tools.

I started metal lathe machining back in high school ( when the surface of the Earth was still covered with methane gas ) and used HSS and Carbide tipped tools. Because I am so comfortable to still use C2 and C6 carbide tipped tools, they are my go to tools most of the time, even though I have several sets of the new style insert tools.

I appreciate you taking the time to share your knowledge with me, and have a great holiday,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 20, 2018)

[QUOTE="ThomasT, post: 510307, member: 6064”]I started metal lathe machining back in high school ( when the surface of the Earth was still covered with methane gas )[/QUOTE]

You might be related to @Mike1950

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> [QUOTE="ThomasT, post: 510307, member: 6064”]I started metal lathe machining back in high school ( when the surface of the Earth was still covered with methane gas )



You might be related to @Mike1950 [/QUOTE]


GRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> You might be related to @Mike1950



Or, at least damn near as old!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 20, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> [QUOTE="ThomasT, post: 510307, member: 6064”]I started metal lathe machining back in high school ( when the surface of the Earth was still covered with methane gas )



You might be related to @Mike1950 [/QUOTE]

Hello Lou,

I have a funny feeling that I am being drawn into a trap!

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> You might be related to @Mike1950




GRRRRRR[/QUOTE]

Hello Mike,



Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> GRRRRRR



Hello Mike,



Have a great day,
ThomasT[/QUOTE]

Welcome Thomas, Ya got ta watch the pups. Us  have to stick together...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome Thomas, Ya got ta watch the pups. Us  have to stick together...[/QUOTE]

Hello again Mike,

Yes we do, these young whipper-snappers are a sneaky bunch.

Have a great holiday,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 20, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Welcome Thomas, Ya got ta watch the pups. Us  have to stick together...



Hello again Mike,

Yes we do, these young whipper-snappers are a sneaky bunch.

Have a great holiday,
ThomasT[/QUOTE]
Especially the vertically challenged young whipper snappers ..... very sneaky

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello everyone,

First off I would like to thank all the folks that took the time to share some of your knowledge and experience in helping me assemble a really good list of tools and equipment. Because of all the help I am very comfortable with my final list (after a number of changes) and hope to be turning some wood right after the first of the year.

Thanks again fellows and have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Having looked at your videos, I'm sure you'll not have any problems what so ever with wood turning! In fact, you could maybe be the first to convert your lathe to steam driven, just for making things interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 20, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Having looked at your videos, I'm sure you'll not have any problems what so ever with wood turning! In fact, you could maybe be the first to convert your lathe to steam driven, just for making things interesting.



Hello rocky1,

That would neat to have a big boiler outside the shop powering a big steam engine and then have all the overhead belts to run the individual pieces of equipment. As much as I love the old steam engines, I much prefer the modern electricity. Hope you enjoyed the videos.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes sir... I most certainly did!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Hello again Mike,
> 
> Yes we do, these young whipper-snappers are a sneaky bunch.
> 
> ...



Old Man, I can still read!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Tony said:


> Old Man, I can still read!!!!!!!



Long as he's got his booster chair at his computer desk anyhow!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 22, 2018)

Just my thoughts so beware...
Bowl gouge ... I would go with 1/2" rather than 3/8, in particular if you are buying non UK spec bowl gouges.
In the UK bowl gouges (not spindle gouges) are sized by the flute (well sorta) and in others they are sized by the diameter of the bar. In general a UK bowl gouge will be 1/8" larger. So a US made will be 3/8 and a UK made will be 1/2 with both calling it a 3/8". See graphic. 
Some UK brands are Sorby, Hamlet, Crown, Ashley Iles, Henry Taylor. The Packard brand is may by Hamlet, the Woodworkers Supply brand is made by Crown so they follow the UK rule. Hurricane also sizes their gouges the UK way but I do not know where they are made, I have several and they are good for the price.
Spindle gouges... sizes are fine but I would go with the Doug Thompson 3/8 Detail spindle gouge rather than a standard one.
You do not list a Spindle Roughing Gouge, I would suggest a 1".
3/4 Skew Rolled Edge Round Nose... not sure what you mean? Radiused Nose? Lots/most folks like them but I like a straight because it is so much easier to hone. The skew is the only tool most folks want razor sharp; all others are as off the grinder.
3/4 Scraper ... May be ok but I would go with as thick as you can get to cut down chatter.. 3/8" thick preferred. Most folks use the scrapers on face work and I would go with at least 1" wide, more is better. For smaller you can make your own with 1/2" square HSS with 5% colbalt for $15.

There are lots of good brands. I didn't see D-Way mentioned but would rank them with Thompson or Carter & Sons.

Carbide. I do have some shop made and use them sometimes. If you can do simple forming (to set the cutter) and tap for the screw you can make your own. Lots of good looking ones on sell on here also without the handle. On major company sells theirs for $120+ but the cutter is <$20 so their handle is $100+. I think the company name is Easy Money.
You can get good bits (at least to me) from AZ carbide for a few buck up to about $12 for the most expensive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> Just my thoughts so beware...
> Bowl gouge ... I would go with 1/2" rather than 3/8, in particular if you are buying non UK spec bowl gouges.
> In the UK bowl gouges (not spindle gouges) are sized by the flute (well sorta) and in others they are sized by the diameter of the bar. In general a UK bowl gouge will be 1/8" larger. So a US made will be 3/8 and a UK made will be 1/2 with both calling it a 3/8". See graphic.
> Some UK brands are Sorby, Hamlet, Crown, Ashley Iles, Henry Taylor. The Packard brand is may by Hamlet, the Woodworkers Supply brand is made by Crown so they follow the UK rule. Hurricane also sizes their gouges the UK way but I do not know where they are made, I have several and they are good for the price.
> ...



Hello Mike,

Lots of good information and I appreciate sharing with me, I have a lot to learn. I have already placed my order for everything and I went with Packard on the turning tools. As I get more into this hobby I will learn what I need to add and what to upgrade. Again, thank you for all the good information.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I received the Stand for the Lathe and the Rikon 8" Grinder this afternoon and got the Stand assembled. Sure hope the Lathe is as nice as the Stand, nice and sturdy.

Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Holiday.

Thanks for all the help,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 24, 2018)

Responses pretty much as expected on learning to sharpen on a cheaper, but fully functional set. For me, and I think others, it's not uncommon to have several of the same basic gouge, but with different sharpening profiles based on use. Very common situation for bowl gouges especially. You want to get your sharpening skills to point that you take a very light grind to restore the edge. For that matter, I'd also suggest that a low speed grinder, with one side perhaps 120 grit aluminum oxide, and the other 180-220 CBN. The white one for shaping, the CBN for light dressing while turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 25, 2018)

TimR said:


> Responses pretty much as expected on learning to sharpen on a cheaper, but fully functional set. For me, and I think others, it's not uncommon to have several of the same basic gouge, but with different sharpening profiles based on use. Very common situation for bowl gouges especially. You want to get your sharpening skills to point that you take a very light grind to restore the edge. For that matter, I'd also suggest that a low speed grinder, with one side perhaps 120 grit aluminum oxide, and the other 180-220 CBN. The white one for shaping, the CBN for light dressing while turning.



Hello TimR,

Thank you for this good information, I'm sure in time that I will wind up with more than one of some tools. Once I use a particular tool I will better understand what effect different grinds will make. I really am looking forward to getting all the new items received so that I can get started on this new hobby.

Thanks again for you help and have a great Holiday,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Received the new Jet Lathe in today and sure do like the looks of it. Still no tools have arrived but I will go into town and buy some 2 x 2 lumber to cut into short pieces to practice with. I moved the belt into the center position which gives me a speed range from 60 to 1800 rpms, is this a good range to get started for practice turning?

Thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Received the new Jet Lathe in today and sure do like the looks of it. Still no tools have arrived but I will go into town and buy some 2 x 2 lumber to cut into short pieces to practice with. I moved the belt into the center position which gives me a speed range from 60 to 1800 rpms, is this a good range to get started for practice turning?
> 
> ...




Lots of theories on turning speed. For me, I tend to turn as fast as I can without vibration. For 2x2” spindles, I’d probably be be in the 2500 to 3000 range. Faster speed tends to give cleaner cuts. 

Using a smooth center in the headstock will let the turning stock slip if you get a catch... it’s a little less scary than using a drive center with teeth.

Bon chance

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello David,

I will move the belt back where it had been factory set which will give me that higher speed. I do not have smooth center, only the factory one but will add that to my "order" list. Thanks for this information.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Before going to town to buy wood to play with on your lathe... 

Avoid soft woods like Spruce. 
Yellow Pine that is well seasoned isn't too bad. 
Old pieces of firewood sawed up in the backyard are free, are usually hardwood, and easier to turn.

Turn a few pieces of firewood into toothpicks getting a feel for your tools, it's worth sweeping the sawdust up for the experience handling tools.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello rocky1,

I have plenty of hardwood branches that I can use, good idea. Whatever is left over can be used for fire starter wood in my smoker.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

OK another question, I am now looking to order a 4-jaw chuck for the Jet JWL1221 VS and would appreciate any and all suggestions.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2018)

Thomas, I would recommend a Nova chuck. You can get a cheaper one from PSI but in my opinion the extra money is worth it to get a Nova. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> Thomas, I would recommend a Nova chuck. You can get a cheaper one from PSI but in my opinion the extra money is worth it to get a Nova. Tony



Hello Tony,

I do not mind spending a few more dollars to get the right item. Normally shortcuts require me to replace that "inexpensive" item down the road.
I will check them out and thanks for the help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> Thomas, I would recommend a Nova chuck. You can get a cheaper one from PSI but in my opinion the extra money is worth it to get a Nova. Tony


Agreed! Most all of the attachments are interchangeable which makes it really easy when you want to buy new jaws. 
I have a small lathe and a midsize, it’s great that I can switch around with my chucks. If the Wife isn’t turning much I’ll set up different jaws to make an easy change between works. 
Nova is fair priced too. EasyWood is great, simple and QUICK! But so dang expensive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

THOMAST... look for the Nova 30th anniversary bundle on E Bay. Both the Nova 2 and G3 Chuck's are available in that package. Comes with Chuck, 3 sets of Jaws, big screw in bit, Chuck wrench, hard plastic case. Typically $200 - $250 for the package, separately about $300, have seen them down to $129 on the bundle. Check specs on your spindle, make sure it fits, should be 1" x 8 TPI. If not adapters are available, some of the Nova Chuck's have screw in inserts as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 27, 2018)

Bigg081 said:


> Agreed! Most all of the attachments are interchangeable which makes it really easy when you want to buy new jaws.
> I have a small lathe and a midsize, it’s great that I can switch around with my chucks. If the Wife isn’t turning much I’ll set up different jaws to make an easy change between works.
> Nova is fair priced too. EasyWood is great, simple and QUICK! But so dang expensive!



Hello Biggo881,

Glad to get a second vote and another opinion.

Thank you and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 27, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> THOMAST... look for the Nova 30th anniversary bundle on E Bay. Both the Nova 2 and G3 Chuck's are available in that package. Comes with Chuck, 3 sets of Jaws, big screw in bit, Chuck wrench, hard plastic case. Typically $200 - $250 for the package, separately about $300, have seen them down to $129 on the bundle. Check specs on your spindle, make sure it fits, should be 1" x 8 TPI. If not adapters are available, some of the Nova Chuck's have screw in inserts as well.



Hello rocky1,

Well I must be getting the message from you nice folks. I just placed an order for that same unit with Tools Plus. I like the fact that it comes with so many extras and yes, my lathe has the 1" x 8tpi. Really appreciate all the time and help to get me started. My friend and neighbor is now hooked and plans to buy a wood lathe. I am letting him use mine until I get a bit more room in the shop.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Tools Plus is one of the stores on EBay selling for that. That's who I bought mine from there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am sure that each one of you, no matter how many years you have been turning, can remember the first time you used your lathe to make some practice turns. Even though I have not received all of the tools that I have on order, I did receive enough to get me started with some basic practice turns this morning. I am attaching a couple of photos showing my first attempts at wood turning with my new lathe and as you can see, I am not quite ready to enter any world class competition but I am pleased. I am sure that all of you already know this, but that was a lot of fun. 

Right here I want to stop and again thank all of you that have taken the time to be so kind and share your information so that I could order the correct items for my shop.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 29, 2018)

Great start.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2018)

That's a great start! Have fun, keep posting pictures. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Practice makes perfect... You're off to a good start!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Thanks, this is more fun than I every thought and I am hooked for sure. I will keep practicing and try some different woods.

Thanks again and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------

